# Car Trackers



## danjlinge (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone recommend a Car tracker either one you fit yourself and monitor or one you pay a company to fit and they monitor.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Bought mine from halfords for £48, bought a £5.00 month pay as you go data only sim. Later today I will get you the make and I will send you private message with pictures of the best place to put it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

_tommyknocker_ is using Evoxia to track his TT-RS and seems quite satisfied. It does not require a sima card, since it uses low frequency net (LoRaWAN)


----------



## sasamantha (Feb 26, 2020)

danjlinge said:


> Anyone recommend a GPS Car tracker fit yourself and monitor or one you pay a company to fit and they monitor.


spytec and LandAirSea are things that work for me. I was impressed by the accuracy and ease of use of spytec. LandAirSea has a compact structure and a small size. Immediately put them on the car and go for a ride, the GPS tracker is accurate to the point. I like both, and its doors are waterproof and durable, and battery life is usually more than two weeks.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm in the camp if the car goes I don't want it back, regardless of it's condition.
However I had to buy one, many many years ago for a Subaru Impreza, it was an insurance necessity.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

NP46 said:


> I'm in the camp if the car goes I don't want it back, regardless of it's condition.
> However I had to buy one, many many years ago for a Subaru Impreza, it was an insurance necessity.


Me too, I wouldn't want it back. In fact, I had a car stolen a few years ago, that had a tracker and it got disabled by the thieves in minutes. What a waste of money that was. Just take out RTI GAP insurance, a much better use of your hard earned IMO.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Mr GTS said:


> NP46 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the camp if the car goes I don't want it back, regardless of it's condition.
> ...


+1. Why would anyone want their pride and joy back having been ragged about by a thieving scroate? I could never be comfortable in it again


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't understand this not wanting your car back if its been stolen. What's the big deal. Whatever they do to it its repairable and won't be anywhere near as bad as being in an accident with another vehicle. Apart from that most premium cars are stolen for parts or export and need to be kept in good condition, not driven across a field.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Don't understand this not wanting your car back if its been stolen. What's the big deal. Whatever they do to it its repairable and won't be anywhere near as bad as being in an accident with another vehicle. Apart from that most premium cars are stolen for parts or export and need to be kept in good condition, not driven across a field.


Would YOU buy a stolen/recovered car? Thought not! Don't be ridiculous. Of course it's a big deal. It's also the principal of the matter. You have an absolute s*** house taking and driving YOUR car and you'd willingly take it back on recovery without any major personal issues/problems? Shut up you IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh dear we are sensitive.
So if someone burgled your home you'd move house too?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Oh dear we are sensitive.
> So if someone burgled your home you'd move house too?


I'm not sensitive at all. It's a car and not a house. Two completely different commodities. A house is for life, generally. A car........ ? Begs the ultimate question, have YOU ever been burgled?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

MarksBlackTT said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear we are sensitive.
> ...


Spot on mate. I've had my house burgled and it is not something I'd want to happen to my family ever again. They also stole one of our cars. Frankly, they can keep the car - it's just a car and I had GAP cover, so just went out and bought a brand new S3 from the showroom a week later. In fact, I actually came off quite well from that. But, having personal belongings stolen is heart wrenching and then there's the nervousness that stays with you for a very long time - having had persons in my house, when my family are asleep upstairs... so yeah, if someone nicks my car, I don't want it back, I'll just get another. Personal belongings from your home are something else. BTW, the car stolen was a Golf GTI and was fitted with an expensive tracker, they somehow disabled it shortly after taking the car... I've never had one fitted since. Waste of money IMO as the thieves know how to disable them.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

MarksBlackTT said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't understand this not wanting your car back if its been stolen. What's the big deal. Whatever they do to it its repairable and won't be anywhere near as bad as being in an accident with another vehicle. Apart from that most premium cars are stolen for parts or export and need to be kept in good condition, not driven across a field.
> ...


Yep clearly having your house burgled is far more of a trauma than having your car taken by some toe rag. So what are those "major personal issues / problems" you might have if it was stolen and later found.
If its damaged you just get it repaired like you would after an accident.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

What happens for example if your car is stolen and subsequently returned but with for arguments sake damage, what will it's insurance category be (C,D or whatever the system is now) if a claim is made for repairs?

Or isn't it given a category as it's been returned to the original owner?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Zephyr, or whatever/whoever you are. I have always, and still do spend, a lot of time and effort sourcing my 'ideal car'. It has to be right for me. Having spent a considerable amount of time and money sourcing, looking ,testing, checking, viewing and driving the vehicle I desire, I'll buy it. I then tax it, MOT it and insure it. I pay a premium for a 'sports car'. Much like everyone else. If the car is subsequently stolen, under ANY circumstances, I don't want it back. It's stolen. It's been inevitably abused. It's been driven by a thief. It's been driven by a person who I actually want to kill. It's been totally violated and it's my personal property that I've worked hard to achieve and own. Let the insurance that I've paid dearly for, for many, many years sort the mess out. What state is your returned car in? Damaged cosmetically? Mechanically? Physically abused? Back in the '80's when HIV and AIDS was rife, car thieves would routinely steal cars and then abandon them with hypodermic needles impregnated with the HIV virus stuck through the base of the drivers seat nicely ready for the owner to retrieve their vehicles unawares! But you and many others were probably totally unaware of such atrocities of the common car thief of yesteryear. Listen boy, don't talk to me about why I and many others wouldn't take a stolen vehicle back into my/their possession.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a personal choice. But I'd rather pay for some gap cover over tracker. Sorry.

Reasoning is that even if it's recovered, do you necessarily want it back knowing:
a) You may have been forced to hand over the keys
b) It could be stolen again the very next week - often happens
c) No end of damaged caused

So yes, on the face of it you might think you want your pride and joy back. But until it happens to you, or someone you know, it's impossible to say for certain.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Zephyr, or whatever/whoever you are......


You seem to be struggling with the insults now. :lol: :lol:



MarksBlackTT said:


> ....... But you and many others were probably totally unaware of such atrocities of the common car thief of yesteryear. Listen boy, don't talk to me about why I and many others wouldn't take a stolen vehicle back into my/their possession.


Well actually I can remember such things, along with the days when 6 keys fitted every Ford car, so I guess I am at least as old as you if not older, "boy".
You know, you seem awfully volatile in your posts. Chill out a bit man and in exchange I won't talk to you about taking back stolen cars. :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> It's a personal choice. But I'd rather pay for some gap cover over tracker. Sorry.
> 
> Reasoning is that even if it's recovered, do you necessarily want it back knowing:
> a) You may have been forced to hand over the keys
> ...


It is a personal choice and also to some extent influenced by factors like - how long the car has been missing, how many miles has it done, where it was found and what state it is in.
Also don't forget that thousands of cars are recovered and returned to their owners not written off so in which case GAP wouldn't come into play.
Thinking about your points. You could equally be forced to hand over the keys to new replacement car, perhaps more so with it being newer. And likewise the replacement car could also be stolen the next week. With premium cars stolen to order its not uncommon for the thieves to return 3 - 4 months later to "collect" the new replacement.
Re damaged caused - that's potentially more of an issue. Visible cosmetic damage can easily be fixed and a mechanics report might show up other problems like damage to the suspension. What a report might not show is internal damage to the engine, clutch and gearbox etc. Problems that may not manifest themselves until some weeks after the vehicle has been recovered.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

> You could equally be forced to hand over the keys to new replacement car, perhaps more so with it being newer. And likewise the replacement car could also be stolen the next week. With premium cars stolen to order its not uncommon for the thieves to return 3 - 4 months later to "collect" the new replacement.


Indeed.

And my reasoning is that at that time, depending on the nature of the original theft, I'd decide if I wanted to still own a premium/performance car. Otherwise I take the funds provided by the GAP cover and my insurer and buy something else. Something the thieves are going to find less attractive and I have money in my pocket to boot.

I take your point that the car may be returned undamaged/repairable, and in that case the GAP is of no use. But I've little to zero interest in trying to increase the chances of that happening (e.g. by fitting a tracker).

About the only thing that would convince me to fit a tracker would be substantially reduced insurance premiums as a result. I've looked into that and the savings (for me - YMMV) were so insignificant that it would take many, many years to recoup the initial investment.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hi.
If anyone needs any advice on trackers we recommend these if it's of any assistance.
http://gapsecuritydirect.co.uk/
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sasamantha said:


> danjlinge said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone recommend a GPS Car tracker fit yourself and monitor or one you pay a company to fit and they monitor.
> ...


Hi, 3 posts & 3 links :? 
Hoggy


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> sasamantha said:
> 
> 
> > danjlinge said:
> ...


Hoggy's tracking the trackers.


----------

